# Amphibolurus muricatus at Great Ocean Road?



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

is this Amphibolurus muricatus?
Found it at the Great Ocean Road in Victoria on February 25th, 2010.

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## eipper (Nov 27, 2014)

yep A. muricatus


----------



## Pon62 (Nov 28, 2014)

Can I ask what diagnostic features you have used for this ID?? It looks a lot like a Mountain dragon (Rankinia diamensis) to me. I used to find them along the dunes around the GOR years ago and their colour and patterning was the same as the one in this pic.


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah it's a jacky, the mountain Dragons are more rusty/ brown colour


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 28, 2014)

Pon,

The raised spinose scales (little lumps) along the rear thigh and the absence of the same at the base of the tail identify the lizard in the pic as A muricatus.

George.


----------



## Pon62 (Nov 28, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> Pon,
> 
> The raised spinose scales (little lumps) along the rear thigh and the absence of the same at the base of the tail identify the lizard in the pic as A muricatus.
> 
> George.


Thanks George. I can now see those scales so I'm guessing they're absent on the mountain dragon.


----------



## Mario89 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies and the very interesting discussion!
Regards, Mario


----------

